# Cits ... >  Vienkarš kontrolieris

## aivixxx

Meklēju līdzīgi kontrolieri TX-2B, kad var iedot kko lidzigu!!

----------


## GuntisK

TX-2 un RX-2 cik es zinu ir četru komandu raidītāji un uztvērēji. Meklē tādus spēļu mašīnītēs-agrāk varēja Saulītes veikalā tādas nopirkt pa 1,50 Ls.

----------

